# Garmin Edge - Strange Problem



## Major_Clanger (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi, I have an Edge 500 which has worked faultlessly for three years. However, for a few weeks now I've not been able to upload anything as my pc no longer recognises the device - normally once I've plugged the USB in the pc says it's found a 'mass storage device' before going straight to autoplay and asking what I want to do. I've tried other computers so know it's the Garmin playing up as it doesn't work on any of them.

Everything else is working fine, I just can't load anything out of it. Any ideas please? I haven't done a reset as don't want to lose the data already stored in there.

Thanks for any replies.....


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried using a different USB cable?


----------



## Major_Clanger (Oct 1, 2013)

Good idea, but I have sadly and makes no difference.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

After plugging it in have you opened file explorer? Is it in there?

That little pop up that happens can be shut off. I always shut it off when I build computers for people, I figure they'll know how to open explorer if they want to do something.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Do you have the most recent version of Garmin Express installed?


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, do you have Garmin Express installed on you PC? Did you try to start Garmin Express first and _then_ connect your device to USB ports? Does Garmin Express see the device?

Additionally, here are some issues I observed when working with various Garmin devices through USB:

- My Edge 510 works flawlessly in some USB ports, but gives me "Unrecognized USB device" in other USB ports. All USB 3.0 ports work fine, some USB 2.0 ports work fine and some USB 2.0 ports produce the error. Note that all these ports are located on the motherboard (i.e not USB hubs or anything like that). So, a suggestion would be: try a different USB port, preferably one of those located on the actual PC.

- My Garmin 3490 (car navigator) works fine when I connect it to my PC by itself. However, if at the same time I have a thumbdrive connected to the same PC, the computer refuses to recognize the Garmin device. (I don't know whether the same issue exists with my Garmin Edge though.) Once I unplug the thumbdrive, the Garmin device starts working fine again. Anyway, a suggestion would be: disconnect all other mass-storage USB devices (if any) from you PC and connect your Garmin by itself.


----------



## Major_Clanger (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks all....

I have the most recent Garmin Express and that can't find the device. 

I haven't tried file explorer, but I have gone to 'My Computer' where it shows the various drives available. The Edge would normally appear there as a removeable device but it's not there at all. Seems really odd, especially since everything else is normal.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Sounds like it's time for a factory reset. The lost data isn't that important is it? Life goes on...


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

tvad said:


> Sounds like it's time for a factory reset. The lost data isn't that important is it? Life goes on...


Yeah, just factory reset it and you should be fine OP...


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I think because the garmin express application updated. I have been having "sync" issues for like a month. All i do though is a manual import. Go to the activites screen on garmin connect. And import, just go to the activities folder in the edge 500.


----------



## Major_Clanger (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for that but the problem is my PC no longer recognises the Edge. I think I'll have to do a reset and lose data. 

Oddly I've downloaded the updated Express and that can't find the Edge, and also everytime I go onto my Garmin upload page it tells me I don't have Garmin Communicator Plugin installed which seems odd since I never deleted it. When I try to re-upload it the PC says it's been successful but I get the same message from Garmin saying it's not installed.

Ever get the feeling we were better off with an analogue counter held to the folk with a jubilee clip and a rod sticking out from the spokes to actuate it?!.....


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Major_Clanger said:


> Thanks for that but the problem is my PC no longer recognises the Edge. I think I'll have to do a reset and lose data.
> 
> Oddly I've downloaded the updated Express and that can't find the Edge, and also everytime I go onto my Garmin upload page it tells me I don't have Garmin Communicator Plugin installed which seems odd since I never deleted it. When I try to re-upload it the PC says it's been successful but I get the same message from Garmin saying it's not installed.
> 
> Ever get the feeling we were better off with an analogue counter held to the folk with a jubilee clip and a rod sticking out from the spokes to actuate it?!.....


Update your usb driver on your computer. Do a restart then move your garmin to another usb port.

Also if you have another computer or a friends computer, just access the garmin like a flash drive, copy all the files from the activities folder onto a flash drive. Then just import them on your primary computer.


----------



## t-wood (Feb 28, 2005)

You can also look in disk management to see if your machine recognizes the device but can't assign a drive letter. This usually only happens when you have a flash drive or some other device plugged in. It's worth a look to see if it's there..if it is you can assign it a letter and you should be good. Newer versions of windows are better about this...


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Major_Clanger said:


> Thanks all....
> 
> I have the most recent Garmin Express and that can't find the device.
> 
> I haven't tried file explorer, but I have gone to 'My Computer' where it shows the various drives available. The Edge would normally appear there as a removeable device but it's not there at all. Seems really odd, especially since everything else is normal.


Uninstall & reinstall Garmin Express. If you are any good with computers, try regedit to delete any Garmin entries before you reinstall.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Major_Clanger said:


> Hi, I have an Edge 500 which has worked faultlessly for three years. However, for a few weeks now I've not been able to upload anything as my pc no longer recognises the device - normally once I've plugged the USB in the pc says it's found a 'mass storage device' before going straight to autoplay and asking what I want to do. I've tried other computers so know it's the Garmin playing up as it doesn't work on any of them.
> 
> Everything else is working fine, I just can't load anything out of it. Any ideas please? I haven't done a reset as don't want to lose the data already stored in there.
> 
> Thanks for any replies.....


Get a flashlight and look down in the cable connectors and the connector in the Edge. It's easy for the contacts to get gnarled up or something gets in there.


----------



## duff man (Jan 19, 2008)

Try deleting old activities off the device and the saved files on your computer from the upload. I had this problem with my Forerunner 610 and cleared activities off the device and computer and it worked perfectly after doing so.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

Do this if it won't connect to a computer, called BOOT BLOCK. Garmin will reluctantly tell you this little secret if emailed with persistence!!

Quote... 

To help resolve this issue I would suggest performing a boot block on the device and reinstall the software. Please follow the instructions below to perform these actions.

Download and install WebUpdater
Power off Edge 800
Press and hold LAP/RESET
Plug device into computer (still holding down LAP/RESET)
Release LAP/RESET once Edge 800 is recognized by computer
Update software by using WebUpdater


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

If the standard factory re-set does not work, call Garmin. They have a double super secret "hard" reset procedure that worked for me when for no apparent reason, the Edge510 decided that I was somehow burning 1500 calories per hour of cycling.


----------

